# Not so "Big Deal" from Norfolkline



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We always travel with SeaFrance simply because I have always found them to be best value for us. Anyway the CC mag comes and wife is taken in by the Norfolkline blurb and insists I get a quote from them for our impending trip in Feb.

Well, online it looks good - about £40! Oh, then we scroll down the page and watch the extras being added - fuel surcharge, its a non midget van, credit card, .... Comes out at £80.

To be fair £80 isn't bad but I don't like the conman style of advertising so stuff 'em.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

They've obviously had some training from the airlines !



averhamdave said:


> We always travel with SeaFrance simply because I have always found them to be best value for us. Anyway the CC mag comes and wife is taken in by the Norfolkline blurb and insists I get a quote from them for our impending trip in Feb.
> 
> Well, online it looks good - about £40! Oh, then we scroll down the page and watch the extras being added - fuel surcharge, its a non midget van, credit card, .... Comes out at £80.
> 
> To be fair £80 isn't bad but I don't like the conman style of advertising so stuff 'em.


----------

